# Microsoft Edge



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

People loved to make fun of Internet Explorer back in the day, and there's often a kneejerk reaction against anything Microsoft-related (that doesn't involve Xbox, that is).

But recently, I read an online review of different browsers where the guy placed Microsoft Edge at the top of the list. Now...my first reaction was "Microsoft MUST have paid this guy off" but then I thought back to all the times I'd used Edge (mostly on public computers, or before I could be bothered to change the default setting on Windows) and I couldn't really think of anything that I disliked about the browser, except - of course - that its default search engine is Bing.

Would I put it at number one? I don't know. But to me a browser is a browser, unless it really is very shoddily designed, and there isn't that much about Edge I can think of that detracted from my experience.

It's a pretty slick browser, maybe not as impressive as the reviewer wanted to make out, but you can tell they've been trying hard to counter their less than stellar reputation.

What do you guys think of the reputation it's "inherited" from Explorer? Is it deserved? Do any of you guys use it? I think I might even more often, just to see whether or not I'm off my rocker... 

(I still can't find anything remotely useful with Bing though... )


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

Edge is probably good from what I've read, but it shouldn't have taken them this long to get it right.


----------



## Clayfighter (Jun 21, 2016)

Ive built a lot of different computers and used edge/chrome on them and from what I can see I have mixed feelings about it.

I just recently built a pc with a i7 6700k processor in it and edge runs pretty smooth, comparing it to chrome anyways. However, for some reason I seem to get bottlenecked on computers with specs that arent so comparable.

this isnt a review based on specific data or results or anything. Just what ive noticed from using different browsers for the short period of time I did on different computers, and its possible my observations are incorrect or invalid.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Here's a new 5-way comparison including Edge. It won out in 2 of the 4 tests , while Chrome got the other two. 






I mostly use Chrome, partly out of habit, and because I have Android so I can keep things together on my google account.


----------



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

I use both Edge and Chrome but for general browsing I tend towards Chrome because of the extensions (mainly AdBlock but also Magic Actions for YouTube). I have a gaming PC so performance isn't an issue. Edge's address bar isn't as good as Chrome's and it tends to freeze more often on some sites; although that might be because of the ads. Hence I use Chrome. But as a default browser Edge is pretty good.


----------



## VacantPsalm (Dec 22, 2014)

Bah, just play around with them and pick the one that _feels_ the best. I remember back when I bought my second laptop it came with Vista. I didn't have an XP disk, so I was stuck with it. It actually treated me really well, and I enjoyed it much more than XP. Unless the thing is a security hell hole (in a way that is relevant to you) just go with what you like.


----------



## Clayfighter (Jun 21, 2016)

@VacantPsalm Yeah that's pretty much what I do, I play around with them and whatever feels right always seems to treat me right. I'm really biased towards chrome. It always seems to treat me right in the most circumstances. I've always been a google lover...


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Actually, Internet Explorer could properly display web standards at version 9. There are probably other tests that it would clearly be beaten in, but the hatred comes from the fact that it was incompatible in my opinion. To me, the worst of Internet Explorer has come to pass, yet the meme continued.
Microsoft Edge lacks compatibility with older IE ideas but pushes forward with the modern standards.
The only reason I use Google Chrome is because I have fun extensions on it. Otherwise, well I've gotten used to it. But evidently it was designed with Android in mind when it comes to looks. I'm not a fool to install it on an iPhone though. Firefox was good but it never caught on and I always deleted it.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

The only function IE had for me was to download Firefox :/. I never really got to use Edge outside of downloading Firefox, because I disabled Cortana as well as everything that spies when I was testing Win 10.

Since I'm on glorious linux nowadays, I don't touch MS stuff outside of a sadly necessary Skype T_T...


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

LibertyPrime said:


> The only function IE had for me was to download Firefox :/. I never really got to use Edge outside of downloading Firefox, because I disabled Cortana as well as everything that spies when I was testing Win 10.
> 
> Since I'm on glorious linux nowadays, I don't touch MS stuff outside of a sadly necessary Skype T_T...


Not to mention the data leaks from its InPrivate Mode, and the fact that it is a little annoying that you can't save webpages (but it does have a Save to PDF thing).

Since Windows became too bloaty in the other two laptops we have, I just use Linux on flash drives. Only reason why I'll need Windows is for gaming and a few other software that can only be used with this OS (e.g. video capture).


----------



## yet another intj (Feb 10, 2013)

The only advantage is speed by optimization/acceleration and the eternal advantage is being stuck inside of the corporate ecosystem and it's constipated philosophy as always.

This one looks quite promising as a competitor:


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

From an enterprise perspective, Edge sucks. It doesn't run half the stuff IE runs perfectly fine.


----------



## Witch of Oreo (Jun 23, 2014)

Not impressed. For being a resource hog that it actually is, it doesn't quite live up to Chromium's performance.:dry:


----------



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

LibertyPrime said:


> Since I'm on glorious linux nowadays, I don't touch MS stuff outside of a sadly necessary Skype T_T...


I tried a popular version of linux some years ago but I couldn't adapt, maybe I'll try linux again sometime. Have you adapted easily?


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Felipe said:


> I tried a popular version of linux some years ago but I couldn't adapt, maybe I'll try linux again sometime. Have you adapted easily?


That depends on what you use your PC for, what hardware you have inside etc..


----------



## marbleous (Feb 21, 2014)

Edge was the default browser on my computer but I've since switched back to Chrome which is much better imo.

From a design perspective, Chrome is rounded and has better proportions. While the design of the Microsoft Edge toolbar is simple and clean, the tabs are rectangular with pointy corners which is extremely uncomfortable and shoddy-looking while rounded tabs look more sophisticated and finished. The other thing is the proportion size of the browser bar to the browsing page. The browsing bar is really big on Edge, making it simpler to use but going from Chrome to Edge makes it feel like a child's browser; too large. Also it feels like you can't get as much content and height on your browsing page because the browsing bar takes up so much room.

For Edge, there's something about the more contrasting color scheme and larger font that makes the features much easier on the eye and more readable than Chrome.

Like another user mentioned, I have also stayed on Chrome because I know how to get AdBlock. Couldn't easily find out how to do it on Edge.


----------



## Angra Mainyu (Jun 5, 2016)

I used to use Chrome, but that sucker is eating way too much RAM. So, I am using Edge for change. Of course, it has much simpler interface and not so menu options, but it loads really fast.



marbleous said:


> Like another user mentioned, I have also stayed on Chrome because I know how to get AdBlock. Couldn't easily find out how to do it on Edge.


 Oh, yes. I was so disappointed when I realised Edge has no extensions.


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

Lord Steva said:


> Oh, yes. I was so disappointed when I realised Edge has no extensions.


How to install Microsoft Edge browser extensions | PCWorld


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

10 Reasons You Should Be Using Microsoft Edge Now


----------



## Angra Mainyu (Jun 5, 2016)

ae1905 said:


> How to install Microsoft Edge browser extensions | PCWorld


Really? Well, what can I say, thanks!
I'll dig into this right now!


----------

